#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  просто философия

## Роман С

Пожалуйста , опишите точное воззрение Прасангики -Мадхьямики . Не сравнивайте её с иными школами и философскими системами . Просто воззрение , высшее оно или нет , не нужно обсуждать . Все кто не знает , не любит , не принимает Прасангику , пожалуйста , не создавайте споров и столкновений , у вас полное право просто не участвовать . Только настоящие знатоки и только Прасангики . Если опять получится эмоциональный спор и шум - тогда просто жаль .

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

Роман С, я уже предложил Вам ознакомиться с одним из немногочисленных авторитетных трудов по этой теме, доступных на русском языке. Комментарии  геше-лхарамбы Чамбы Тоньёта к этому тексту Вы можете найти здесь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.10.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пожалуйста , опишите точное воззрение Прасангики -Мадхьямики


Еще немного о прасангике и сватантрике есть по этому адресу dharmalib.ru. Текст Нагарджуны с комментарием на текст Шантаракшиты. В самом тексте дается некоторое сравнение прасангкики и сватантрики. Плюс что-то можно отыскать на сайте в библиотеке в разделе гелуг. впрочем надеюсь, скоро сайт пополнится и несколькими текстами по логике. сейчас над этим работают

----------


## Роман С

> Роман С, я уже предложил Вам ознакомиться с одним из немногочисленных авторитетных трудов по этой теме, доступных на русском языке. Комментарии  геше-лхарамбы Чамбы Тоньёта к этому тексту Вы можете найти здесь.


Спасибо . 
 Мне интересно и важно живое обсуждение здесь и сейчас , и именно Прасангики . Лично ваше мнение об объекте отрицания и о трёх качествах достоверной основы для обозначения : общеизвестности , не противоречии относительному исследованию и не противоречии абсолютному исследованию . И как в Прасангике установлена непротиворечивость Двух истин : относительной и абсолютной .
 Это интереснейшая тема , но только для очень заинтересованных ей людей .Для многих других это покажется бредом и тоской . Вот я и ищу заинтересованных .

----------


## Гъелкапри Мепа

> Спасибо . 
>  Мне интересно и важно живое обсуждение здесь и сейчас , и именно Прасангики . Лично ваше мнение об объекте отрицания и о трёх качествах достоверной основы для обозначения : общеизвестности , не противоречии относительному исследованию и не противоречии абсолютному исследованию . И как в Прасангике установлена непротиворечивость Двух истин : относительной и абсолютной .
>  Это интереснейшая тема , но только для очень заинтересованных ей людей .Для многих других это покажется бредом и тоской . Вот я и ищу заинтересованных .


К сожалению, я пока что не обладаю какими-либо серьёзными познаниями в этой области, которые бы позволили мне вести открытую полемику.

----------

Александр Кеосаян (04.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Роман, меня сейчас застрелят, но укажите, пожалуйста, что Вы читали уже по данному материалу? :Cool: 

 Потому как обсуждение обычно ведется на каком-то конкретном материале. Пересказывать Вам источники никто не станет. Какие именно у Вас возникли вопросы?

----------

Артем Тараненко (05.10.2012), Карма Палджор (04.10.2012)

----------


## До

Воззрение прасангики такое - надо быть просветленным буддой/бодхисаттвой/архатом, а все остальное наладится.

----------

Ittosai (05.10.2012), Miruka Ze (28.06.2013), Вантус (04.10.2012), Денис Евгеньев (05.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

> Пересказывать Вам источники никто не станет.


Они его и не интересуют  :Big Grin:  :Kiss: :



> Мне интересно и важно живое обсуждение








> Воззрение прасангики такое - надо быть просветленным буддой/бодхисаттвой/архатом, а все остальное наладится.


 :Kiss:  :Smilie: ! Мне очень нравится такое воззрение!

----------


## Пилигрим

Объект отрицания – самобытие, истинное существование Я и всех феноменов.
Основа достоверна если
1.	не противоречит абсолютной истине
2.	не противоречит относительной истине  
3.	не противоречит общеизвестному в миру



> И как в Прасангике установлена непротиворечивость Двух истин : относительной и абсолютной .


Вот это конкретизируйте, пожалуйста. Общего противоречия,  видимого всеми одинаково,  нет, каждому оно видится по своему, соответственно этой видимости  и непротиворечивость обосновывается.

----------

Эделизи (19.12.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Воззрение прасангики такое - надо быть просветленным буддой/бодхисаттвой/архатом, а все остальное наладится.


Это воззрение всего вообще буддизма.

----------


## Кунсанг

Объект отрицания как разъяснял геше Джампа Тинлей в Прасангике - то, что существует со стороны объекта вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью. Вначале точно уяснить что представляет собой объект отрицания и потом уже отрицать его в размышлениях и медитации. ОТносительная истина говорит о том как явления существуют - зависимо от причин и от обозначения умом как самая тонкая зависимость. Абсолютная говорит как явления не существуют. Они не существуют по самобытию. У них нет самобытия и они не существуют как обладающие самобытием. Нам же когда мы видим какой-либо объект он представляется как обладающим самобытием. Очень быстро наделяем его самобытием. Но будет правильным когда видение объекта это будет становиться основой для понимания отсутствия у него самобытия. Его Святейшество Далай-лама об этом подробно говорил когда разъяснял тибетский термин тендрел - взаимозависимое возникновение или опорно связанно возникновение.

----------

Yur (28.06.2013), Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Объект отрицания как разъяснял геше Джампа Тинлей в Прасангике - то, что существует со стороны объекта вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью. Вначале точно уяснить что представляет собой объект отрицания и потом уже отрицать его в размышлениях и медитации. Две Истины не противоречат друг другу а дополняют друг друга. ОТносительная истина говорит о том как явления существуют - зависимо от причин и от обозначения умом как самая тонкая зависимость. Абсолютная говорит как явления не существуют. Они не существуют по самобытию. У них нет самобытия и они не существуют как обладающие самобытием. Нам же когда мы видим какой-либо объект он представляется как обладающим самобытием. Очень быстро наделяем его самобытием. Но будет правильным когда видение объекта это будет становиться основой для понимания отсутствия у него самобытия. Его Святейшество Далай-лама об этом подробно говорил когда разъяснял тибетский термин тендрел - взаимозависимое возникновение или опорно связанно возникновение.


Не думаю, что об объекте отрицания возможно говорить: «Он то, что существует…». Правильнее, как мне кажется, говорить: «Он то, что видится (воспринимается) омраченными умом (неведением), существующим». Ваше определение порождает вопросы:
Если существует почему отрицаете?
Если не существует зачем отрицаете?

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не думаю, что об объекте отрицания возможно говорить: «Он то, что существует…». Правильнее, как мне кажется, говорить: «Он то, что видится (воспринимается) омраченными умом (неведением), существующим». Ваше определение порождает вопросы:
> Если существует почему отрицаете?
> Если не существует зачем отрицаете?


Верно, но ведь не просто говорится что - То, что существует а далее ведь говорится - вне зависимости. То есть условие - вне зависимости от именования.  То, что существует вне зависимости, на самом деле не существует. Хотя объект отрицания не существует, его отрицают потому что омраченный ум думает, что он существует и от этого создаются все проблемы. Вроде из-за того что ум приписывает такое-то существование, то говорится что такое "существующее" не существует.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Верно, но ведь не просто говорится что - То, что существует а далее ведь говорится - вне зависимости. То есть условие - вне зависимости от именования.  То, что существует вне зависимости, на самом деле не существует. Хотя объект отрицания не существует, его отрицают потому что омраченный ум думает, что он существует и от этого создаются все проблемы. Вроде из-за того что ум приписывает такое-то существование, то говорится что такое "существующее" не существует.


Да конечно,непросто, но обратите внимание вам все время приходится сначала нечто говорить, а потом пояснять, что вы имели ввиду ИМХО это не продуктивно. Вот смотрите, к примеру на этом:



> ...То, что существует вне зависимости, на самом деле не существует...


 :Smilie:  Я вас замучаю вопросами:
То что "вне зависимости" существует или нет? Если существует как вы объявляете в начале предложения, то почему в конце вы объявляете его же несуществующим? И соответственно наоборот, если таки не существует, то чего его отрицать и что вы собственно отрицаете то - не существование?

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Оно не существует таки но есть большой смысл его отрицать потому что это корень сансары - неведение, которое врожденно приписывает существование несуществующему и с ним нужно побороться, чтобы его устранить. Мы то думаем ложно что существует что-то со стороны объекта вне наименования. Поэтому такое СУЩЕСТВУЕТ отрицается. Его Святейшество Далай-лама говорил что на самом деле само по себе это неважно то, как вещи не существуют или существуют, но важно что наше ложное сознание или неведение создает из-за этого проблемы.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Оно не существует таки но есть большой смысл его отрицать потому что это корень сансары - неведение, которое врожденно приписывает существование несуществующему и с ним нужно побороться, чтобы его устранить.


Оно -  это независимо существующее? Оно же корень сансары - неведение? Если на оба вопроса -да, то неведение не существует, с чем собираемся бороться?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Оно -  это независимо существующее? Оно же корень сансары - неведение? Если на оба вопроса -да, то неведение не существует, с чем собираемся бороться?


Нет, я не так написал, исправил- Он (объект отрицания) не существует таки, но есть большой смысл его отрицать, потому что корень сансары - неведение,  врожденно приписывает существование несуществующему объекту отрицания и с ним - неведением нужно побороться, чтобы его устранить для того чтобы было счастье и не было страданий.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Для этой борьбы с неведением нужно точно определить, что отбрасывает мудрость, то есть объект отрицания. Мудрость отбрасывает независимость и неведение уходит.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет, я не так написал, исправил- Он (объект отрицания) не существует таки, но есть большой смысл его отрицать, потому что корень сансары - неведение,  врожденно приписывает существование несуществующему объекту отрицания и с ним - неведением нужно побороться, чтобы его устранить для того чтобы было счастье и не было страданий.


  :Smilie:  Я вас еще не замучил?



> Нет, я не так написал, исправил- Он (объект отрицания) не существует таки...


 Т.е "независимо существующее" не есть объект отрицания? Если нет, то в чем смысл поправки? Если да то зачем исправили? 

П.С. Получается некий объект отрицания не имеющий ничего общего с независимо существующим.

----------


## Кунсанг

Нет, независимо существующее и есть объект отрицания.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет, независимо существующее и есть объект отрицания.


Так оно существует или нет?



> *Кунсанг*: Объект отрицания как разъяснял геше Джампа Тинлей в Прасангике - то, что существует со стороны объекта вне зависимости от обозначения мыслью.

----------


## Кунсанг

Оно не существует. Но существует в омраченном уме как существующее.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Оно не существует. Но существует в омраченном уме как существующее.


Так оно существует в омраченном уме? Если да то какие основания считать Ум омраченным? Он ведь воспринимает существующее существующим?  :EEK!:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так оно существует в омраченном уме? Если да то какие основания считать Ум омраченным? Он ведь воспринимает существующее существующим?


Допустим рога зайца. Они не существуют никак. Но если их нарисовать у зайца на голове, то ребенок может подумать что зайцы носят рога. В уме ребенка существуют рога зайца как существующие. На самом деле их нет. Так и и мы похожи на ребенка этого.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Допустим рога зайца. Они не существуют никак. Но если их нарисовать у зайца на голове, то ребенок может подумать что зайцы носят рога. В уме ребенка существуют рога зайца как существующие. На самом деле их нет. Так и и мы похожи на ребенка этого.


В вашем уме существуют Рога зайца? Нет. В уме ребенка, из вашего примера? Да. Вывод: у ребенка Ум омрачен, ваш нет. Каким боком мы похожи на ребенка?

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В вашем уме существуют Рога зайца? Нет. В уме ребенка, из вашего примера? Да. Вывод: у ребенка Ум омрачен, ваш нет.


Не омрачен насчет рогов зайца, зато более серьезно омрачени насчет самобытия и это причина сансары. В общем как рога зайца существуют в уме ребенка так же и самобытие существует в моем уме хотя на самом деле не существует. Может есть какие то ошибки но вроде так и есть.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не омрачен насчет рогов зайца, зато более серьезно омрачени насчет самобытия и это причина сансары. В общем как рога зайца существуют в уме ребенка так же и самобытие существует в моем уме хотя на самом деле не существует. Может есть какие то ошибки но вроде так и есть.


Здесь я просто повторюсь. Самобытие существует в омраченном Уме? Если, как вы утверждаете да, то омараченный Ум воспринимает существующее существующим и такое восприятие не является основанием считать Ум омраченным, он ведь воспринимает как есть - существующее существующим. Какие у вас основания считать Ум омраченным?
Пошел домой, не теряйте отвечу позже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

Самобытие существует в омраченном уме как иллюзия вроде или глюк. Как глюк существует.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Самобытие существует в омраченном уме как иллюзия вроде или глюк. Как глюк существует.


Этот самый глюк не самобытие, но неведение, принимающее не существующее за существующее и оно (неведение) действительно существует. Самобытия никогда не было, нет и никогда не будет ни в каком виде. Именно поэтому я и настаиваю на том, что нельзя объявлять его существующим в каком бы то ни было виде, дабы не нарваться на вопросы того типа которыми я похоже вас уже замучил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Этот самый глюк не самобытие, но неведение, принимающее не существующее за существующее и оно (неведение) действительно существует. Самобытия никогда не было, нет и никогда не будет ни в каком виде. Именно поэтому я и настаиваю на том, что нельзя объявлять его существующим в каком бы то ни было виде, дабы не нарваться на вопросы того типа которыми я похоже вас уже замучил.


Самобытие существует в омраченном уме как ложный концепт или как глюк. Такой ложный концепт о самобытии существует. Если самобытие не существует в омраченном уме как глюк или ложный концепт, то такой ум уже не омраченный. Когда ребенок видит рога зайца на картинке у него в уме существует ложный концепт о рогах зайца? Да, существует. Он думает что рога зайца существуют. Также и у нас в уме существует ложный концепт о самобытии явлений. Не само самобытие существует в уме, а существует как ложный концепт в уме самобытие. То есть мы думаем что явление обладает самобытием, например "Я" умный. В этот момент самобытие существует в нашем уме как ложный концепт, но мы о нем не догадываемся, что это ложный концепт. И это глюк, который существует. Геше Джампа Тинлей приводил пример иллюзии движущегося леса когда проезжаешь мимо него на машине. НИкакого движущегося леса на самом деле нет но в уме есть эта иллюзия движущегося леса и это обман. Значит глюк движущегося леса есть в уме. Также и глюк самобытия есть в уме.

----------

Ритл (19.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> *Кунсанг*  Самобытие существует в омраченном уме как ложный концепт или как глюк.


Существующее самобытие = ложный концепт, глюк?
Почему концепт ложный? В чем его ложность?

----------


## Greedy

Ребёнок, увидевший рисунок зайца с рогами, может думать, что зайцу присущи рога. В этом его заблуждение.
У нас же нет заблуждение насчёт рог у зайцев, потому что, видя этот рисунок, мы знаем, что зайцу рога пририсованы, а сами зайцы рог не имеют.
Но это не совсем корректный пример.

Пример с иллюзорной женщиной точнее. Волшебник создаёт образ иллюзорной женщины. И у нас насчёт неё могут возникнуть заблуждения, что она реальна. Волшебник же знает причины и условия, которые порождают этот образ, поэтому у него нет этого заблуждения.
Но даже этот пример, в некотором роде, упрощение. Волшебник может не в полной мере воспринимать её иллюзорность, и иметь реальные чувственные влечения к созданному им образу.

Отрицается именно это, самобытие явления, которое есть нечто самостоятельное, чем просто стечение причин и условий.

----------


## Пилигрим

> *Greedy* Отрицается именно это, самобытие явления, которое есть нечто самостоятельное, чем просто стечение причин и условий.


А нечто созданное простым стечением причин и условий признается существующим?

----------


## Greedy

> А нечто созданное простым стечением причин и условий признается существующим?


Безусловно. Пока сами причины и условия считаются таковыми же.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Отрицается именно это, самобытие явления, которое есть нечто самостоятельное, чем просто стечение причин и условий.


При этом есть галлюцинации как патология, в случае алкоголя например, а есть галлюцинации одни для всех, проекция всего нашего мира. Если это все - лишь иллюзия, которая проецируется в нашем мире, то почему она существует независимо от нас? Новые законы изучают, и если их раньше не знали, то они все равно были. Потом, я умру, а мой дом будет стоять. Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он. Как так получается? Есть источники развеивающее это противоречие?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Потом, я умру, а мой дом будет стоять. Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он. Как так получается? Есть источники развеивающее это противоречие?


Если вы умрете, как вы узнаете, остался ваш дом или нет? Для вас его не будет уж точно, вы же вышли из жизни. Когда вы просыпаетесь - откуда вы знаете - остался в вашем сне дом или нет? Вы же вышли из сна.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.10.2012)

----------


## Dron

> При этом есть галлюцинации как патология, в случае алкоголя например, а есть галлюцинации одни для всех, проекция всего нашего мира. Если это все - лишь иллюзия, которая проецируется в нашем мире, то почему она существует независимо от нас?


С каких пор общая галлюцинация существует независимо от нас? 
Еще в начале 20 в. наука, возглавляемая учеными, убедительно доказала, что на месте крушения Титаника, на месте полей битв Второй Мировой, и на месте старта первого искусственного спутника Земли никогда не существовало ничего, кроме вечной темноты и мятущихся в бешеном темпе частиц.
Вывод- крушения, войны и старты научным, общеизвестным образом должны быть признаны иллюзией. И это еще до всяческих МП.

----------


## Greedy

> Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он.


Начнём с этого.
Вы утверждаете некий иллюзорный дом, который может быть в двух состояниях: обладающим бытием (когда Вы спите) и не обладающим бытием (когда Вы не спите).
Переход из бытия в небытие - это обусловленный процесс: есть ли причины и условия, которые могут изменить характеристику этого дома "бытие" на "небытие"?

----------

Игорь Ю (13.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Переход из бытия в небытие - это обусловленный процесс: есть ли причины и  условия, которые могут изменить характеристику этого дома "бытие" на  "небытие"?


Реально то, что осознаешь (с)



> Вывод- крушения, войны и старты научным, общеизвестным образом должны быть признаны иллюзией. И это еще до всяческих МП.


А не перегибаете ли вы палку?

----------


## Greedy

> Реально то, что осознаешь (с)


Поясните, если это возможно.
Ваше утверждение: *"Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он"*.
Я понимаю его следующим образом: *"Вы утверждаете некий иллюзорный дом, который может быть в двух состояниях: обладающим бытием (когда Вы спите) и не обладающим бытием (когда Вы не спите)"*.

Моё понимание корректно?
Если нет, то укажите, в чём я Вас понял неправильно.

Если моё понимание верно, то тогда раскройте логику своего ответа: *"Реально то, что осознаешь"*, на вопрос: *"Переход из бытия в небытие - это обусловленный процесс?"*
В данный момент я не понимаю, как Ваш ответ отвечает на мой вопрос. Увы.

----------


## Dron

> А не перегибаете ли вы палку?


Нет. Для такого вывода достаточно школьного курса физики с биологией. И, без отрыва от контекста, если можно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если это все - лишь иллюзия, которая проецируется в нашем мире, то почему она существует независимо от нас?


Она существует независимо от нас ровно в той мере, в какой независима от нас наша карма )))

----------

Игорь Ю (15.10.2012), Федор Ф (14.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пожалуйста , опишите точное воззрение Прасангики -Мадхьямики .


Все относительно.

----------

Федор Ф (14.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Greedy, я лишь привел пример, так как меня не окончательно убеждает просто догматичная вера в то, что все - есть тенета майи. Я не могу с уверенностью сказать, что то, что мне снилось исчезло после того, как я вышел из состояния сна. Сон 1/6 смерти.




> Если моё понимание верно, то тогда раскройте логику своего ответа: *"Реально то, что осознаешь"*, на вопрос: *"Переход из бытия в небытие - это обусловленный процесс?"*
> В данный момент я не понимаю, как Ваш ответ отвечает на мой вопрос. Увы.


Я подразумевал следующее: мы вообще не можем знать, что есть бытие, а что нет, мы только верим в то, что осознаваемое реально. Это же цитата не моя, это из к/ф Матрица. Там соответствующий контекст был. Спросили "как так, если умираешь в матрице, то умираешь и в реальности?" А Морфеус ответил: "реально то, что осознаешь".

----------


## Игорь Ю

Кстати тока сегодня смотрел этот фильм. но не до конца.

----------


## Greedy

> Я не могу с уверенностью сказать, что то, что мне снилось исчезло после того, как я вышел из состояния сна...
> Я подразумевал следующее: мы вообще не можем знать, что есть бытие, а что нет, мы только верим в то, что осознаваемое реально.


Таким образом, это утверждение: *"Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он"*, Вы признаёте безосновательным?

Если так, то следует разобрать и другое Ваше утверждение:



> Если это все - лишь иллюзия, которая проецируется в нашем мире, то почему она существует независимо от нас?


В данном случае Вы выделяете "иллюзию" и "независимое существование".
Опишите критерии, по которым "иллюзия" "существует независимо" и по которым "иллюзия" "существует зависимо"?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Безусловно. Пока сами причины и условия считаются таковыми же.


Безусловно не получается. Прасангики признают нечто существующим при условии, что признаваемое ими существование номинально. Посему одного отрицания самобытия они считают недостаточным и отрицают истинное существование всего признаваемого существующим. В противном случае, при отрицании только самобытия, остается влечение к объекту, к примеру, как к собственному творению. В приведенном вами примере это влечение мага создавшего магическое видение женщины и ясно осознающего, что данная женщина просто магическое видение. Грань между отрицанием истинного существования и нигилизмом настолько тонка, что многие считают прасангиков нигилистами солипсистами, до тех пор пака сами не познают объект отрицания прасангиков точно.

----------


## Greedy

> Безусловно не получается. Прасангики признают нечто существующим при условии, что признаваемое ими существование номинально.


А разве если причины и условия также считаются обусловленными, то это не приводит к "номинальности"?




> Посему одного отрицания самобытия они считают недостаточным и отрицают истинное существование всего признаваемого существующим. В противном случае, при отрицании только самобытия, остается влечение к объекту, к примеру, как к собственному творению. В приведенном вами примере это влечение мага создавшего магическое видение женщины и ясно осознающего, что данная женщина просто магическое видение.


В этом и смысл "номинальности" мадхъямаки.
Если маг понимает, что созданная им женщина обусловлена, но не понимает тотальную её обусловленность, то в нём может возникнуть желание, привязанность к некой "сущности" этой женщины, или к некой "сущности" её красоты, например. К некой реальности самого восприятия.




> В противном случае, при отрицании только самобытия, остается влечение к объекту, к примеру, как к собственному творению.


Мы можем  смотреть на нечто, как на творение собственного ума, если мы что-то считаем реально существующим: из чего творится (атомы) или что творит (Атман).
Мадхъямака же - это учение о "пустоте". Нет абсолютно ничего. Вообще нет ничего. Это сфера ни восприятия, ни чувствования. Но если есть восприятие, есть чувствование, то всё, что есть - это части обусловленной, номинальной, непрерывно меняющейся системы. Задача видеть эту тотальную обусловленность абсолютно всего. Так как это видение - есть ни что иное, как способ пребывать в нирване.
Нет никакого ни создания, ни возникновения, ни исчезновения.

Прасанга же выступает в роли логической системы, позволяющей понять, что любое утверждение об окончательной истине являет недостоверным. Чтобы это понимание пришло, необходимо применять прасангу к своим собственным соображениям о том, что собой представляет мир.
Например, мы можем считать, что истинная реальность - это непрерывное возникновение и прекращение моментов восприятия. Тогда мы должны задать себе вопрос: какие условия приводят к возникновению дхарм, какие условия приводят к прекращению дхарм?

Если мы скажем, что это необусловленный процесс, то мы постулируем необусловленное возникновение и необусловленное прекращение. Со всеми вытекающими выводами.
Если мы говорим, что это обусловленный процесс, то мы должны привести причины и условия, при которых дхарма из состояния "возникла" переходит в состояние "угасла". Мы сможем это сделать только если скажем, что дхармы - нечто номинальное.
А если дхармы не появляются и не исчезают, то это может позволить нам увидеть что-то за этим процессом, увидеть истинную реальность, перестав отслеживать возникновение и угасание "номинальных" дхарм.

----------

Сергей Хос (15.10.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Таким образом, это утверждение: *"Если же мне снился дом, то когда я проснусь, исчезнет и он"*, Вы признаёте безосновательным?


Я же сказал: "мы вообще не можем знать, что есть бытие, а что нет, мы только верим в то, что осознаваемое реально." А когда я говорил про дом, то это был лишь показательный пример уместный к предыдущему сообщению. В соционике есть рационалы и иррационалы. Раци - это те, что всюду ищет последовательность и придерживается точной линии разговора. Иррац - это те, кто ведет разговор нелинейно, и в этом свой смысл. 



> Если так, то следует разобрать и другое Ваше утверждение:


Боже, да вы педант! К чему эта дотошность? Ну ладно.



> В данном случае Вы выделяете "иллюзию" и "независимое существование".


Я нигде конкретно не утверждал про независимое существование. Я лишь предположил на примере. Потому что выше пользователи, как мне показалось, уж очень категорично высказывались про иллюзорность бытия.



> Опишите критерии, по которым "иллюзия" "существует независимо" и по которым "иллюзия" "существует зависимо"?


Любые примеры мы можем брать только из своего опыта. В повседневной реальности, которую мы наблюдаем каждый день, есть закономерности, такие как физические законы, и есть еще другие независимые люди со своей репрезентацией реальности, отличной от нашей. В мире сновидений все плывет и меняется по непонятным законам, которые мы не можем полностью контролировать, даже если станем мастерами практики осознанных сновидений. А вообще, я думаю, иллюзия всегда рождается и развивается по одним и тем законам, меняются только ритмы мозга: альфа ритм (сон) гамма, бета, дельта ритмы (бодрствование). Можно предположить, что Брахма (если допустить его существование) создал некую относительно прочную иллюзию, которую мы считаем Бытием, и которую он поддерживает. Но и тут возможны всякие изменения, те которые Девид Айк называет изменением вибраций и частот, в результате которых существа меняют свою форму, ликантропия (опять если верить в это) или даже неживые объекты свою форму.

----------


## Пилигрим

> А разве если причины и условия также считаются обусловленными, то это не приводит к "номинальности"?


Отнюдь. К примеру, мало-мальски грамотный человек прекрасно понимает, что причина дождя облака, причина облаков испарение влаги, причина испарения температура наружного воздуха, причина температуры наружного воздуха солнечная энергия и.т.д. однако попробуйте ему, вымокшему от дождя, указать, что дождь, в связи с этим всем, номинален. Скорее всего, он в ответ покрутит пальцем у виска. Я не уверен, даже что все буддийские философы согласятся, что вымочить может исключительно номинальный дождь. Прасангики же (мадхьямики прасангики) отрицая истинное существование, утверждают, что вымочить может только номинальный дождь, но отнюдь не то, что дождя не существует.

----------


## Greedy

> Прасангики же (мадхьямики прасангики) отрицая истинное существование, утверждают, что вымочить может только номинальный дождь, но отнюдь не то, что дождя не существует.


А где Вы нашили утверждение несуществования дождя в утверждении его номинальности?





> Отнюдь. К примеру, мало-мальски грамотный человек прекрасно понимает, что причина дождя облака, причина облаков испарение влаги, причина испарения температура наружного воздуха, причина температуры наружного воздуха солнечная энергия и.т.д. однако попробуйте ему, вымокшему от дождя, указать, что дождь, в связи с этим всем, номинален. Скорее всего, он в ответ покрутит пальцем у виска.


Вопрос к этому, покрутившему пальцем у виска.
Вот Вы очень хорошо разобрали зависимость дождя и то, из-за чего возникает дождь.
Но что мешает Вам точно также разложить себя и то, что намокло на причины и условия, приведшие как к этому состоянию так и к этим ощущениям?

Вы их не разобрали, Вы не видите их обусловленность, поэтому для Вас они значимы.
Но если с ними разобраться, то сырость никуда не исчезнет. Но она будет такой же, как и облако, образующееся из испарившейся влаги: ясно воспринимаемая как зависимое от причин и условий.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангики же (мадхьямики прасангики) отрицая истинное существование, утверждают, что вымочить может только номинальный дождь, но отнюдь не то, что дождя не существует.


Номинальный дождь вымочил номинальную одежду и номинальное тело. В результате возникли номинальные эмоции (и, возможно, номинальный насморк))))
Не понимаю, в чем проблема? кто крутит пальцем?

----------


## Пилигрим

> А где Вы нашили утверждение несуществования дождя в утверждении его номинальности?
> 
> 
> 
> Вопрос к этому, покрутившему пальцем у виска.
> Вот Вы очень хорошо разобрали зависимость дождя и то, из-за чего возникает дождь.
> Но что мешает Вам точно также разложить себя и то, что намокло на причины и условия, приведшие как к этому состоянию так и к этим ощущениям?
> 
> Вы их не разобрали, Вы не видите их обусловленность, поэтому для Вас они значимы.
> Но если с ними разобраться, то сырость никуда не исчезнет. Но она будет такой же, как и облако, образующееся из испарившейся влаги: ясно воспринимаемая как зависимое от причин и условий.


Я просто привел пример, что понимание обусловленности дождя и обусловленности причин обуславливающих дождь не приводит к пониманию номинальности его существования.
Не совсем понятно, как обусловленность меня и того что намокло приведет к пониманию номинальности дождя.
Скажите дождь который я воспринял как промочивший меня номинален?

----------


## Greedy

> Скажите дождь который я воспринял как промочивший меня номинален?


Что Вы вкладываете в понятие "номинален"?

Необходимо тщательно ответить на этот вопрос. Потому что в данный момент Вы как-то разделяете "номинальность" и "реальное существование". И нужно точно определить, на каких основаниях Вы строите различие.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Номинальный дождь вымочил номинальную одежду и номинальное тело. В результате возникли номинальные эмоции (и, возможно, номинальный насморк))))
> Не понимаю, в чем проблема? кто крутит пальцем?


Проблемам в том, что для разных философов обусловленность обусловленными причинами означает:
1.отсутствие независимого субстанционального существования и не более того;
2.полное отсутствие существующего независимо от ума;
3. полное отсутствие истинного существования, при признании номинальности существования достоверно познанного.
Исследуется одно и то же но такое разное отрицается.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Проблемам в том, что для разных философов обусловленность обусловленными причинами означает:


Не вижу тут никакой проблемы. Просто выбирайте тот вариант, какой Вам больше по душе, и все.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Что Вы вкладываете в понятие "номинален"?
> 
> Необходимо тщательно ответить на этот вопрос. Потому что в данный момент Вы как-то разделяете "номинальность" и "реальное существование". И нужно точно определить, на каких основаниях Вы строите различие.


Не имеет истинного существования.
По поводу того, что я разделяю номинальное и реальное отвечу: "Таки нет не разделяю, более того считаю, что только номинальное и соответствует реальности".

----------


## Greedy

> По поводу того, что я разделяю номинальное и реальное отвечу: "Таки нет не разделяю, более того считаю, что только номинальное и соответствует реальности".


Тогда на Ваш вопрос:



> Скажите дождь который я воспринял как промочивший меня номинален?


Вы должны ответить, что дождь, который Вы восприняли как промочивший Вас, номинален.

Вся сложность в том, относитесь ли Вы к происходящему как к номинальному - освобождены ли Вы от эмоциональной зависимости от происходящего?
И вторая сложность в том, воспринимаете ли Вы всё происходящее как номинальное - обладаете ли Всеведением причин и условий всего воспринимаемого?

----------


## Пилигрим

:Smilie:  ОК. Вот только при недостаточном отрицании остается объект для привязанности  :Wink:

----------


## Greedy

> ОК. Вот только при недостаточном отрицании остается объект для привязанности


Тогда следует провести работу, чтобы абсолютно точно определить объект отрицания.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Тогда на Ваш вопрос:
> 
> Вы должны ответить, что дождь, который Вы восприняли как промочивший Вас, номинален.
> 
> Вся сложность в том, относитесь ли Вы к происходящему как к номинальному - освобождены ли Вы от эмоциональной зависимости от происходящего?
> И вторая сложность в том, воспринимаете ли Вы всё происходящее как номинальное - обладаете ли Всеведением причин и условий всего воспринимаемого?


Мне кажется я должен ответить как самосущий. Объектом познания при восприятии дождя будет образ дождя, в силу врожденной привычки и отсутствия прямого постижения пустоты, образ дождя познается как самосущий. В противном случае я как минимум Арья, а это не соответствует истине. 
Однако, как аналитик я могу утверждать достоверно существующий дождь, но при этом познавание объекта восприятия происходит не на основе возникающего образа, но на основании непротиворечивых доводов в пользу такого  существования. Однако при этом я не освобожден даже от эмоциональной зависимости, это знание только Основа Пути.
Поскольку, в силу врожденного неведения, при возникновении соответствующих причин и условий, образ самосущего дождя все время маячит предо мной, вводит в заблуждение, необходимо отрицать истинность его существования. Если же ограничится только обусловленностью признаваемого существующим, то самобытие вполне себе существует, т.к. обусловлено неведением, более того, воспринимается таким Умом (неведением),  напрямую.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Тогда следует провести работу, чтобы абсолютно точно определить объект отрицания.


Да уж согласен, Основа это первое, что необходимо освоить, т.к. Путь и Плод всегда будут соответствующими ей.

----------


## Greedy

> Мне кажется я должен ответить как самосущий. Объектом познания при восприятии дождя будет образ дождя, в силу врожденной привычки и отсутствия прямого постижения пустоты, образ дождя познается как самосущий. В противном случае я как минимум Арья, а это не соответствует истине.


Таким образом _воспринимаемый образ дождя_ и есть _самосущий объект_, который отрицается, или это _что-то как-то связанное с воспринимаемым образом дождя_, что принимается за самосущее? Или что-то другое?




> Однако, как аналитик я могу утверждать достоверно существующий дождь, но при этом познавание объекта восприятия происходит не на основе возникающего образа, но на основании непротиворечивых доводов в пользу такого  существования.


Тогда приведите непротиворечивые доводы, подтверждающие существование (воспринимаемого образа) дождя.




> Поскольку, в силу врожденного неведения, при возникновении соответствующих причин и условий, образ самосущего дождя все время маячит предо мной, вводит в заблуждение, необходимо отрицать истинность его существования.


Чтобы отрицать образ самосущего дождя, необходимо определить, чем является неистинность его существования.




> Если же ограничится только обусловленностью признаваемого существующим, то самобытие вполне себе существует, т.к. обусловлено неведением, более того, воспринимается таким Умом (неведением),  напрямую.


Поэтому следует точно определить, что такое неистинность, обусловленность, номинальность существования.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Таким образом _воспринимаемый образ дождя_ и есть _самосущий объект_, который отрицается, или это _что-то как-то связанное с воспринимаемым образом дождя_, что принимается за самосущее? Или что-то другое?
> 
> 
> Тогда приведите непротиворечивые доводы, подтверждающие существование (воспринимаемого образа) дождя.
> 
> 
> Чтобы отрицать образ самосущего дождя, необходимо определить, чем является неистинность его существования.
> 
> 
> Поэтому следует точно определить, что такое неистинность, обусловленность, номинальность существования.


"...Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать Так
Приходящего по телесному образу?»— «Нет, о Превосходнейший в
мире, нельзя по телесному образу распознать Так Приходящего. И по
какой причине? То, о чем Так Приходящий проповедовал как о телес-
ном образе, не есть телесный образ». Будда сказал Субхути: «Когда есть
образ, то есть и заблуждение. Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа,
который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Так Приходящего...».

----------


## Greedy

> "...Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли распознать Так
> Приходящего по телесному образу?»— «Нет, о Превосходнейший в
> мире, нельзя по телесному образу распознать Так Приходящего. И по
> какой причине? То, о чем Так Приходящий проповедовал как о телес-
> ном образе, не есть телесный образ». Будда сказал Субхути: «Когда есть
> образ, то есть и заблуждение. Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа,
> который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Так Приходящего...».


Пока Вы смотрите на дождь, как на некое самостоятельное (отделённое от Вашего восприятия) явление, то Вы смотрите на дождь как на самосущий объект.
Само восприятие дождя истинно. Ложно в этом восприятие _знание_ о некоем дожде, который воспринимается.




> "Когда есть образ, то есть и заблуждение".


Когда процесс восприятия реальности сопровождается обозначением образов, то это заблуждение.



> "Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа, который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Так Приходящего".


Если же смотреть на процесс восприятия как на недвойственность, то заблуждения нет.
Но здесь есть маленький нюанс в виде неявного утверждения противопоставления мыслетворения (обозначение образами) и отсутствия мыслетворения. Поэтому на сам процесс мыслетворения следует смотреть точно также. Тогда недвойственность потеряет своего антипода и из неё нельзя будет выпасть.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Пока Вы смотрите на дождь, как на некое самостоятельное (отделённое от Вашего восприятия) явление, то Вы смотрите на дождь как на самосущий объект.


Все есть Ум?




> Само восприятие дождя истинно. Ложно в этом восприятие _знание_ о некоем дожде, который воспринимается.


Мне кажется это нелогичным. Если хоть что то в восприятии ложно, оно не может быть истинным.




> Когда процесс восприятия реальности сопровождается обозначением образов, то это заблуждение.


Не всегда. Важно  что бы обозначение не противоречило абсолютной, относительной истинам и принятому в миру. "...Если же смотреть на это с точки зрения образа, который не есть образ, то тогда и распознаешь Так Приходящего..."



> Если же смотреть на процесс восприятия как на недвойственность, то заблуждения нет.
> Но здесь есть маленький нюанс в виде неявного утверждения противопоставления мыслетворения (обозначение образами) и отсутствия мыслетворения. Поэтому на сам процесс мыслетворения следует смотреть точно также. Тогда недвойственность потеряет своего антипода и из неё нельзя будет выпасть.


Вот этого не понял, извините.

----------


## Greedy

> Все есть Ум?


Дайте определение Ума, вокруг которого можно будет утверждать так это или нет.




> Мне кажется это нелогичным. Если хоть что то в восприятии ложно, оно не может быть истинным.


Когда у человека желтуха, то он видит белые вещи жёлтыми.
Факт видения им вещей - истинен. Цвет этих вещей - ложен.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Дайте определение Ума, вокруг которого можно будет утверждать так это или нет.


Бесформен, ясен, способен к познанию.




> Когда у человека желтуха, то он видит белые вещи жёлтыми.
> Факт видения им вещей - истинен. Цвет этих вещей - ложен.


Если он видел белый снег до болезни, то утверждение что то что он видит как желтый снег - снег, делается на основании образа  снега белого цвета по памяти, тут нет ошибки, но и образ другой. Если он никогда не видел белого снега, то утверждение что это снег делается на основании образа снега желтого цвета, но такого снега нет, значит восприятие ложно.

----------


## Greedy

> Бесформен, ясен, способен к познанию.


Обладает ли такой Ум самостоятельной, независимой сущностью?




> Если он никогда не видел белого снега, то утверждение что это снег делается на основании образа снега желтого цвета, но такого снега нет, значит восприятие ложно.


Ложно всё восприятие снега, или ложно восприятие снега жёлтым?

----------


## Нико

> Обладает ли такой Ум самостоятельной, независимой сущностью?


Конечно же нет.


> Ложно всё восприятие снега, или ложно восприятие снега жёлтым?


Восприятие снега не ложно, а вот жёлтого снега -- даже не относится к условной истине. Ну, если только кто-то на него не помочился. )))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда у человека желтуха, то он видит белые вещи жёлтыми.


При желтухе цветовосприятие никак не искажается...

----------

Lanky (22.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Восприятие снега не ложно, а вот жёлтого снега -- даже не относится к условной истине.


Правым и левым глазом я воспринимаю цвет немного по-разному. Какое восприятие будет ближе к усл. истине и почему?

----------


## Нико

> Правым и левым глазом я воспринимаю цвет немного по-разному. Какое восприятие будет ближе к усл. истине и почему?


У Вас дальтонизм?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это не дальтонизм--норма.

----------


## Нико

> Это не дальтонизм--норма.


Я вот, например, левым и правым глазом вижу цвета одинаково. А дальтонизм, это, к примеру, когда не можешь отличить зелёный цвет от красного. Это уже не норма, и не относительная истина.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Обладает ли такой Ум самостоятельной, независимой сущностью?


Нет



> Ложно всё восприятие снега, или ложно восприятие снега жёлтым?


Всё восприятие это с цветом или без? Если без - то такое восприятие ложно,не бывает снега без цвета. Если с цветом - то в его распоряжении только желтый цвет.

----------


## Greedy

> Нет


В этом случае можно сказать, что всё есть Ум.




> Всё восприятие это с цветом или без? Если без - то такое восприятие ложно,не бывает снега без цвета. Если с цветом - то в его распоряжении только желтый цвет.


Ок. Вы не выделяете различные объекты из восприятия, а смотрите на само восприятие как на целое.
В этом случае вопрос переформулирую так:
Ложен сам процесс восприятия, или ложно воспринимаемое (характеристики восприятия)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В этом случае вопрос переформулирую так:
> Ложен сам процесс восприятия, или ложно воспринимаемое (характеристики восприятия)?


Это одно и то же.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Пожалуйста , опишите точное воззрение Прасангики -Мадхьямики . Не сравнивайте её с иными школами и философскими системами . Просто воззрение , высшее оно или нет , не нужно обсуждать . Все кто не знает , не любит , не принимает Прасангику , пожалуйста , не создавайте споров и столкновений , у вас полное право просто не участвовать . Только настоящие знатоки и только Прасангики . Если опять получится эмоциональный спор и шум - тогда просто жаль .


Может, если тупо помолчать (или не тупо, кто умеет) - и будет прасангика?

----------

Нико (20.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ок. Вы не выделяете различные объекты из восприятия, а смотрите на само восприятие как на целое.
> В этом случае вопрос переформулирую так:
> Ложен сам процесс восприятия, или ложно воспринимаемое (характеристики восприятия)?


Я не столь радикален как Сергей Хос. Я считаю их взаимозависимыми, со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями.




> В этом случае можно сказать, что всё есть Ум.


А вот это очень интересно для обсуждения, но здесь будет оффтоп. Открою лучше новый тред. Приглашаю.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Может, если тупо помолчать (или не тупо, кто умеет) - и будет прасангика?


Инструктаж в ОК: "Молчи и улыбайся, шеф любит идиотов"

----------


## Greedy

> Я не столь радикален как Сергей Хос. Я считаю их взаимозависимыми, со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями.


Характеристики восприятия, как их определяет ум, ложны.
Факт того, что есть эта активность ума, истинен.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я считаю их взаимозависимыми, со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями.


То есть процесс восприятия и характеристики восприятия - это разное?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Характеристики восприятия, как их определяет ум, ложны.


А как ум определяет Характеристики восприятия?




> Факт того, что есть эта активность ума, истинен.


В каком смысле?

----------


## Пилигрим

> То есть процесс восприятия и характеристики восприятия - это разное?


Воспринимаемое и восприятие разное, но взаимозависимы. Нет восприятия без воспринимаемого, нет воспринимаемого без восприятия.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Воспринимаемое и восприятие разное


Не путайте меня. Вы написали "*процесс восприятия* и *характеристики восприятия*". Вот я и спросил, в чем между ними разница.

----------


## Greedy

> А как ум определяет Характеристики восприятия?


Когда, например, утверждается, что эта чашка белого цвета, то белый - это выделенная характеристика.
Ложна она в том смысле, что пока в уме есть представление о некоем независимом белом (эта вещь белая, а та не белая, но она может быть белой - на неё можно переложить белый цвет, даже если только мысленно).
Как только ум перестаёт заниматься расчленением вещей на характеристики, то наступает _неразличение_.




> В каком смысле?


В том смысле, что устранение процесса различения самостоятельных характеристик, не устраняет сам процесс восприятия.
Иначе бы была ситуация, что различение характеристик возникает из ничего, без причины, что нарушало бы причинно-следственные взаимоотношения.

Пока этой основе всего (достигаемой истинным неразличением) приписывается хоть какая-то характеристика, истинное неразличение (недвойственность) недостижимо.
С другой стороны отрицать эту основу всего также нельзя, так как с её отрицанием будет отрицаться причинно-следственные взаимоотношения воспринимаемого. Поэтому требуется очень тонкий практический метод, позволяющий с одной стороны не утверждать небытие как окончательный плод, с другой какую-либо форму бытия недвойственности.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.12.2012)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Не путайте меня. Вы написали "*процесс восприятия* и *характеристики восприятия*". Вот я и спросил, в чем между ними разница.


Согласен я прочитал невнимательно. Сейчас проверился, там действительно речь о характеристиках восприятия. При таком раскладе это одно и тоже.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Инструктаж в ОК: "Молчи и улыбайся, шеф любит идиотов"


Но есть и другие поговорки, например: "Молчи, за умного сойдешь", "Молчание - золото" ... Так что все зависит от контекста  :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Yur

> Объект отрицания – самобытие, истинное существование Я и всех феноменов.
> Основа достоверна если
> 1.	не противоречит абсолютной истине
> 2.	не противоречит относительной истине  
> 3.	не противоречит общеизвестному в миру
> 
> Вот это конкретизируйте, пожалуйста. Общего противоречия,  видимого всеми одинаково,  нет, каждому оно видится по своему, соответственно этой видимости  и непротиворечивость обосновывается.


Разумеется вы правы в определении объекта отрицания и в трёх качествах достоверной основы для обозначения . 

"не противоречит общеизвестному в миру" . Напримере : широкая доска на четырёх высоких ножках общеизвестна в миру как "стол" . Стальная полоска с деревянной ручкой не ощеизвестна как "стол" , она известна как "нож" . Следовательно увидев такую стальную полоску с ручкой и назвав её "стол" мы вступим в противоречие с мирской общеизвестностью . Нас поправят : ты что , какой стол ? Это нож !

----------


## Yur

> Не думаю, что об объекте отрицания возможно говорить: «Он то, что существует…». Правильнее, как мне кажется, говорить: «Он то, что видится (воспринимается) омраченными умом (неведением), существующим». Ваше определение порождает вопросы:
> Если существует почему отрицаете?
> Если не существует зачем отрицаете?


Хороший вопрос . 

Отрицаем то , что не существует . Зачем ? Видится нам существующим , потому и приходится отрицать . 

И ещё: объект отрицания не существует . Но цепляние за видимость такого ложного объекта - существует , оно есть на самом деле . Потому и боремся с ним , проклятым .

----------

